# Critique Skipper's Conformation?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

He is a little out of proportion, but there's nothing damning about his conformation. His hind end is weak compared to the rest of him. His legs are a little insubstantial but well put together. He looks long in the toe in the front too.

He's got a beautiful face on him too.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

His feet are very long in front, and in one of the pictures his neck does look extremely long. But he's not too bad!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He honestly LOOKS like a TB to me... he has very little substance to his hind end which is normally the 'trademark' of a QH, and he has the typical shark fin wither of a TB. Maybe he's an appendix?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

That was my thought too, Endiku. Seeing him in person it was very hard to believe he was QH. He is pretty tall, and he looks like a TB and moves like one. Seeing as he's not papered, I wouldn't at all be surprised.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

His color is interesting with how light the top part of his tail is and how dark the lower part is! The sooty in his mane is interesting too.

Keep in mind that some QH are a large part TB blood. To me his head doesn't really look TB - more like a standardbred or something.

He is put together a little awkwardly - neck that is a little too long and ties a little roughly, shoulder a bit upright, hind legs a little posty - nothing to prevent him from being a good using type but maybe won't win any beauty contests . I do really like that tail though! : D


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I know, I adore his mane and tail  I'm certainly not intending to show him, as I never really enjoyed showing much in the first place. All I would be doing with him is trails, and maybe a parade or two waaay down the line for the program I work with, but that isn't in the near future. Nothing fancy. I'm really trying to strengthen that hind end up and get him more balanced at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

^ and by balanced I mean under saddle, not aesthetically. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

he is interesting looking, for sure. I also agree that is is a little miss matched, his head and neck belong on a different horse, his hind end is light(emphasized by the large head and long neck.) and his toes are very long in the front.

over all though, if he's sound and functional for what you want him for, that's the most important thing.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

My 98% foundation quarter horse is built a lot like this. He's a pretty guy, love his head. His neck is a little long and you need to Trot him up a lot of hills to put some substance on his back end. But All in all. He's not a bad looking horse.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

A thought came to me last night. Because of the long neck and light hind end, that would mean his center of gravity is farther forward, yes? So I am going to have a bit of a harder time getting him off his forehand, right? I have been doing lots of circles, transitions and figure 8's with him, and yes trotting up some of the small hills I have access to on the property at the moment. Is there anything else I can/should do to strengthen up that hind end and get him more balanced under saddle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Hills are great! If you have access to cavaletti I have heard they can also be useful for building abdominal muscles.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Hills and caveletti are great, but I've come to the conclusion that some horses are built to move on the fore hand, and while strengthening the weak areas are a good idea, fighting against nature to ask a horse to do things that are physically difficult or impossible is nothing but extremely frustrating for both parties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Right, BlueSpark. I'm certainly not going to train him (or should I say, try) in advanced collection or anything like that, nor will I try to force him to move in a way that is too hard on him by any means. He is really, and I mean REALLY unbalanced and heavy on that forehand though and I would like him to know how to lighten up and shift his weight back at least for a few seconds if need be, you know? Just so we have that tool there if we need it. And if I can get his hind end and back strengthened up, it certainly won't hurt him. 

I'm not expecting him to carry himself in a frame or collect for long periods of time though. I don't need him to, and I'm not going to battle his conformation to make him 'look pretty' or anything like that. If he can be more balanced, supple, and free in his motion under saddle though, that's what I'm aiming for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a cutie  But yes the hind is a bit weaker. Also he doesn't have as much angle to his hocks but if he's fun to ride then h'd be a lovely mount


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah......either he's an appendix or he needs groceries......he just doesn't really look like a QH to me. But if he's fun to ride and good natured, who cares?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree, Dreamcatcher.  And yes, he has only been here a couple months. He's filling out, slowly, and is now starting to build muscle with work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ne0n Zero said:


> I agree, Dreamcatcher.  And yes, he has only been here a couple months. He's filling out, slowly, and is now starting to build muscle with work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Once he's been there long enough to muscle up and fill out, I'd love to see follow up pics!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Once he's been there long enough to muscle up and fill out, I'd love to see follow up pics!


Absolutely!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Once he's been there long enough to muscle up and fill out, I'd love to see follow up pics!


Definitely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

